# MaraX No Pump Pressure



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Right folks I'm in a bit of a pickle and hope you can help. This afternoon I did a detergent back flush for the first time which all went fine. It's when I went to lubricate the E61 cam that things went a bit sideways. For the life of me I just could not get the cam back in no matter what I tried. So as a last ditch effort I took out the water tank and put the machine on its side to get a better view of what I was doing and eventually got the cam back in place. Since I had the water tank out and it was due a new water filter I changed it.

Now the big problem. I get lots of steam pressure and the steaming is working fine. However I am not getting any pump pressure that is registering on the manometer. At the grouphead I am getting very little in the way of water flow and once the machine is fully up to heat, what little water that is coming to the grouphead flashes immediately to steam.

I can hear the pump working away. Is it possible that I have an airlock in the pump and how would I solve that? Any and all suggestions are gratefully received. Apologies for doing this @DavecUK but as you are the resident expert on this machine I'm going to tag you in to get your take on this. Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't believe in coincidences...so

*1. You mentioned changing the filter, sometimes the filters airlock, I think they have to be soaked in a bowl of water for a bit (I don't use them, so didn't take much notice)...just remove the filter see if the flow comes back.*

2. do you think when you replaced the cam after lubing, it could be in the wrong position. I always put the lever at half mast, the neutral position (pointing down at about 45 degrees. At this point the ca lobes are between the bottom and top pin....then I put the handle on the cam and simply wiggle it in. Worth checking that it is in right.

*Can you video what's going on....also draw some water from the tap and see if the boiler refills OK?*


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the reply @DavecUK I think the most likely is that I put the cam back in the wrong position. When I took the cam out, I had it in the lower position.

I think when I put it back in, I put it in at the half mast position. Is there a way to easily sort out the mix up? I don't think I understand what the position of the switches inside the group should be at. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@DavecUK you were right not to believe in coincidence. I emptied the boiler via the water tap and sure enough the boiler couldn't refill. I bypassed the water filter and the boiler refilled, the steam and water taps worked but most importantly there was pump pressure at the manometer and lots of water through the grouphead.

I had soaked the the water filter, upright, for almost 30 minutes. I think the problem was that I had "upgraded" the water filter from the 35l unit to the 70l unit. I had read rumours that these were problematic but paid no mind. So back to 35l units for me. Thanks for the help Dave.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So I followed up with Lelit to try and put to rest whether the 75l filter is compatible with the MaraX. According to Lelit R&D they have tested the 75l filter with the MaraX and it is compatible. That said I purchased about six months worth of the 35l filters so it will be awhile until I can put that to the test myself. Message from Lelit is below:

Hello, we also use the 70l on our machines in the factory and no problem has been reported. If you are sure that the installation has been done correctly, we can only suppose that the filter is faulty.


----------

